# The Poppet Village



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

There was a lot of Poppet Dolls being born one after the other and now it was time for them to go to school which they did not like very much the word School . 
The poppets used to meet every dayon the village green ready for playing you could hear there mums shouting now you dont go and do any thing you should not do do you hear me , Yes mumbled one of them and ran off to play with one of his friends .

Hi John a poppet said she was a pretty little thing John said hello and what is your name I am called Rosie cor you are alright are you booked in for a school he asked Rosie said yes but dont want to go they say the teacher is not very nice Oh not heard that one John said and carried on playing with his car brum brum he was saying and pushing it back and forth , Which school are you booked into then some thing called The Paradise school oh he laughed I am going to that one as well he said have you got your bag and pencils as well my mum is getting mine today .

The other Poppets started to shout to them are you coming we going to the stream there are some ducks down there Little rosie said but my mum said I had not to move from her sight Oh come n John said and held her hand I will look after you dont be frightened and stop crying your wool face will get all wet 

Off they ran and met up with the other Poppets who were shouting at the poor ducks they played for a long time and then heard there mums shouting for them to come along as there dinner was ready John still had hold of Rosies hand are you ok he asked yes I like you john they walked hand in hand back to the village which number house do you live at John asked but she let go of his hand and ran 
Wait please wait Rosie I dont know where you live , she had gone He was about to walk home and caught sight of Toby and Charlie having a kick around with a football Hey Toby do you know where rosie lives dont know mate he replied Charlie said oh round the corner in the big house, cor thanks mate John replied he was just going to go round the corner and his mum shouted him Now listen to me John if you dont get in this house now there is going to be trouble , Ok I am coming .
all that day all he had was Rosie on his mind he liked her a lot and hoped she would be at his school .

The school day arrived and John was not at all pleased his mum had put him his nice best cardigan on as she had not finished his hoodie I will try and get it done dear so stop crying big boys dont cry here she passed him a hankie and told him to wipe his nose come on now lets go he pulled away dont want to go and started to cry again , She got him to the door his eyes lit up there was rosie with her mum 
Hi Rosie and he ran to meet up with her he got hold of her hand and they all walked on to school .

When they arrived at the school gates there was Toby and Mary ann his sister stood there looking all smart with there satchels over there shoulder Like your bag Rosie said to Mary ann yes my mummy made it for me and Toby has one as well where is yours she asked Rosie not got one of those she replied Mummy I want a bag she said pulling at her mummys coat Ok rosie I will make you one if thats what you want little rosie smiled , John shouted Hi Charlie you ready for school , no I am not he said you could see he had been crying but I brought my little friend along they call her Bellie Mary ann said well she is a bear not a Poppet well she gets lonly at home in the toy box she wants to go to school with me well she is not sitting with me charlie .
Bellie could hear all this and a few tears dropped down her cheek he is a bad boy for saying that she thought 

There was a a lot of new Poppets starting school they all lined up in front of the door waiting for the teacher Miss Marigold to come out of the door mind you the school bell had not been rung the poppets some was crying and some was just not concerned about it all you could hear a small poppet singing in the background singing I am a little teapot and doing all he hand movements she could Barry shouted Molly wish you would stop singing that silly song he was getting quite anoyed at her I want to and carried on singing .
The door opened and a lady teacher who was called Miss Marigold came out with a large bell in her hand she rang the bell twice John said what a loud noise that is Rosie grabbed his hand and was shivering I dont like it John Oh dont be a baby said Barry its ok , Miss Marigold called all line up you Poppets in a nice straight line I will walk down the line and ask you your name poor poppets they all look terrified The teacher started to walk down the line the first to start was Alice miss / Barry Billy Lou Lou lucy molly Nathan John Paula Stephanie and a little voice said Bellie the teacher looked around but could not see any other Poppet she would not as Bellie was hiding in one of the poppets pocket , the teacher carried on walking back to the door we must have some Poppets missing come along you lot into the class room its time to start school now they all looked and followed the teacher , They walked up the long corridor and came to a room The teacher said this is your class room and every day this is where you come to now all take a seat .

The Poppets all ran to get which seat they wanted there was a bit of fighting going on all ready john wanted to sit with Rosie but Billy had sat next to her and Barry wanted to sit with his sister to look after her what a mess it all was silence children now please sit down on any seat and Molly will you stop singing that song I am a little teapot its driving me mad she said 

What a busy and noisy day it had been at the new day at the school It was nearly time for the Poppets to finish there first day at school The teacher stood up and said Now you little Poppets I dont want all this noise tomorrow when you arrive in schoo land sit in the same seats as you are sat in now have you heard Toby said Oh do we have to come again tomorrow , yes you do I dont want I dont like school Rosie was crying and said she wanted her mummy The teacher said come along now all follow me your Mummys will be outside waiting for you they all stood up and followed her they got to the front door and the screams that came from the Poppets mouths Mummy Mummy they all ran to them , Johns mum said has it been good my dear no did not like he replied and teacher says we have to go back again tomorrow her name is Miss Marigold yes thats right she said but why well thats what you do when you are growing up , oh blast He said I dont like this growing up bit she laughed .

All the Poppets were shouting to one another see you charlie see you Toby bye Rosie see you after tea Rosie said oh where are we playing will meet at the swings ok John replied ok and off they all went holding there mums hands 

John arrived home and ran into the house , Come on John change into your playing out things and when you have had your tea you can go and play a little with your friends but you hear me you dont go out of my sie as it gets dark soon , Ok mum he said He sat down at the table with his little car in his hand and started to brum brum with it back and forth on the table he lifted his head Do you know mum I dont like going to school he said but but you have to do so no more nonsence John the sooner you eat your tea the quicker you can go play , You havent told me what you have done today not a lot he said I wanted to sit with rosie but could not run fast enough to get the seat she laugh , Well maybe tomorrow you may get the seat you like rosie dont you yes mum she is so little and she holds my hand he said oh ok mum said to him .

Can I go out now mum and play yes the mother said and remember what has been said play round the house ok and he ran outside .

Skip Skip brum brum he still had his car in his hand he ran to the gate and looked right then left no one around yet so he started to swing on the gate then he heard a hello who are you he looked and there was another Poppet stood there well my name is John I live here in this house and I go to school now its up the road Its called The Paradise School do you go to school yet he ask no I have just been made so I am not enrolled yet well I dont think so My name is Danny

John saw his friends and said so sorry must go will speak another day bye he said .

John ran off and met up with his friends hi all what we going to do go to the park shall we yes said Toby I want to go on the swings of they all ran skip and a hop down the road little rosie said wait for me please my legs are not as big as yours John grabbed her hand come on I will help you to run as they was running John told Rosie his mum was knitting a sister for him she is nearly finished now she has long blonde hair she is not as pretty as you though she smiled at him , does she have glasses she aske dont think so he said , They all reached the park there was a few of them there also some teddies a large green teddy was sat at the top of the slide John shouted hey who are you I am Minty never seen a green bear he said well I am green and I like to be green he could hear a little cry who is that he said where are you , its me I am the pocket bear and have fallen out of someones pocket pick me up or I will get squashed he told John ok come and sit in my pocket for a while .


Continued 

There was that many poppets born in the village that the village was getting bigger also the school had to be made bigger for them all and Miss Marigold had to get another teacher in to help .
Miss marigold put a Card in the local shop it read 

Spare time Teacher willing to Help out in the Paradise School so now she had to wait for some one to come and ask for the job .

School days was getting worse for her as the poppets just would not be good singing in class not paying attention at all and fighting over who should sit with who she had that many new poppets she could not remember the names of them all and teddies had joined the school as well so it was so hectic for her they should have all come to school in a plain lot of clothes but now they was all turning up in designer clothes which made it so difficult as they was bragging about them one poppet had his ear peiced as well and had a earing in it she hoped they wuld not all follow the trend .

The school bell went and she was so pleased she would be glad to get home what with singing of I am a little teapot and the teddy bear picnic song it was driving her mad The poppets all ran out of the class screaming and shouting to there mothers 

to be continued


----------



## craftyladyvalerie (Mar 1, 2014)

oh I love it, and my little Rosie has John to take care of her. What a lovely story Vera............can't wait for the next one.

Valerie


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Thank you so much I am thinking hard I have forgot the names of the other Poppets 
there will be more on in morning thanks x


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This is just to neat!!! I'm copying it and saving it to a file about the dolls. Thank you so very much for the wonderful tale of our children!!!!


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Its only just started I will carry on with it if you want me to 
vera


----------



## spynie (Dec 12, 2011)

Lovely story ,can't wait for the next episode


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

You have a vivid imagination Vera, you should have written a book!!
Waiting for next installment ;O)


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Thank you it will be in the morning or tomorrow now brain is working ha ha


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Sue 
I have wrote half a book on my life as a child in yorkshire I have still to finish it and then see if I can have someone to edit it and maybe publish its in the story of me in a yorkshire village i from me going back 
will finish one day I hope 
vera


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Thank you for the lovely story, Vera. I can't wait to find out what will happen next at school with the poppets, the bear, and Miss Marigold! What fun!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Great story ☺


----------

